# Quidco



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I purchased aa cover via quidco but nothing is showing, anyone else had this?

I also use topcashback and that shows as soon as you purchase via them.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

When did you purchase the AA cover? Quicdo usually shows the next , or the day after. I've bought loads of things via quidco and never had an issue with getting the cash back.

Did you read spiel about cookies etc?


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

I've never had a problem with Quidco tracking, however the longest I've waited was 3 days. There is a system you can mention that something hasn't tracked, but i haven't heard of any success stories of payment


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

quidco don't ALWAYS payout


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

swordjo said:


> When did you purchase the AA cover? Quicdo usually shows the next , or the day after. I've bought loads of things via quidco and never had an issue with getting the cash back.
> 
> Did you read spiel about cookies etc?


Yes, i will let it another couple of days.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

How long does Quidco take to BACS into your account.

They said they paid me on the 24th, but I've not seen anything


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I've never had a problem, but as above you need to be careful about making sure you use the link and dont swap to a new browser window, have settings correct to make sure it is tracked properly.

BACS should be 3/4 working days I believe? but i vauguely think my first payment from Quidco took longer, cant remember why?


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

I've saved £400 odd pounds on quidco in the last 12 months, always been paid and tracked no problems, so long as the aforementions caveats are followed regarding cookies and browsers etc. 

My BACS have always taken around 4-5 days but they've always paid.


----------



## TimNiceBut (Dec 21, 2007)

IME Quidco only shows that a purchase is tracking once they got confirmation from the merchant that it occurred (hence the "tracking speed" indicator on the pages).

I do less via Quidco than I really should but I've only ever had one transaction not track (that got 'declined' by the merchant as well, even though it was a successful purchase). Once I got into the habit of clearing the cookies before every purchase it just worked for me.

Yes, their BACS transfers seem to take a while but for me the money always showed up, too...


----------

